# Is something wrong with Webs.com???



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Trying to get on to log onto my website. It says page cannot be found and when I tried to go to my website and other free webs websites it's doing the same thing. Is it just my computer or is something up with webs???


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Mine's doing the same thing! :hair: Annoying cause I NEED on!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah it seems that freewebs is down


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I hope it won't be for long...I really need to get on too! :tears:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

My site and my dad and brother's site is down as well, they are paid site from Webs


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Mines down to! People keep emailing me asking if I took my site down. :hair: Hope it clears up soon!!! I got pictures to add  Got 2 more goats!!!! woohoo!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Dude that's what I need to do too...got two does to ad to my website!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

my website isn't working either.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Why o why? Can't stand this!! I'll check tomorrow and hopefully back up and running or else!! Well...or else I'm crap outa luck!Ha! :GAAH:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine also is not working. The sites went down this morning so hopefully they will be back soon. Darn Kylee - I was hoping you weren't Webs.com - I was going to go look at your site to get my "kid order in" - LOL!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Mine is not working either. . . hope it goes back up soon, people have been calling asking what's up with our site.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Uhgg this is frustrating. Is there someone I could contact to see what's going on?? Anyone have contact info. for the webs provider? Hopefully it will be back on soon! :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

give it till tomorrow -- might have been a system failure or a server issue.

Maybe an upgrade..... these things do happen


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, I'm just gonna stick it out and wait...crossing my fingers it's up by tomorrow.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I found webs.com on facebook and they are saying they are down because a fiber optic cable was cut. They expect to be up at 2am EST


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

Fiber cut somewhere in the ground
Webs is currently unavailable

Don't worry, your sites and all your data is safe. BUT, unfortunately, some construction workers have cut the fiber internet cables that come into our datacenter. The center is working hard to repair the cables and we will be back up as soon as they do. We apologize greatly for the inconvenience and will keep you posted as we learn more.

For more updates, please follow us on Twitter or visit our Facebook page.

Update: Our ISP estimates that things should be back up and running by Weds 11/11/09 2am.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

we are up and running -- wonderful


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh awesome!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Yay!!! :greengrin:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

SOOO GLAD!!  :type:


----------

